# OPC Client in Visual Studio 2005 Express Anwendung



## mike_roh_soft (6 Juni 2008)

Hallo Forum 
bin ganz neu hier und sitze gerade an meiner Dipl.-Arbeit!
Was ich vorhabe:

WinCC V6.2 läuft und ich möchte daraus meine Anwendung starten die ich hier mit Visual Studio 2005 Express erstelle... 



Die Datenbankschnittstelle habe ich schon in der Anwedung erstellt erstellt... 

Ich dachte nun als nächstes greife ich über OPC ins WinCC !?!?

Jetzt brauche ich Hilfe bei der Herstellung einer Verbindung meiner Anwendung als OPC-Client zum OPC-Server in WinCC!

Wie könnte ich die Meldetexte aus der Meldeliste erfassen?

Hat jemand einen source-code dazu?
Diese fertigen OPC-clients die zu Haufen im Forum gepostet werden kann ich ja dafür nicht verwenden oder?


Vielen Dank... ich hoffe es kann mir jemand wieterhelfen!!

:TOOL:

Mike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juni 2008)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen source-code dazu?
> Diese fertigen OPC-clients die zu Haufen im Forum gepostet werden kann ich ja dafür nicht verwenden oder?



Hallo,

"fertige" Clients sind ja meist spezielle Applikationen für eine
bestimmte Aufgabe - so wie Deine Aufgabe ja auch "speziell" ist.

Manche OPC-Server haben Beispiele für Clients dabei, vielleicht 
mal verschiedene Demo-Versionen anschauen.

*Kassl* ist ein kommerzieller Anbieter für OPC-Client-Toolkits.

Bei *OPC Connect* gibt es die OPC-Funktionalität als Freeware bzw. 
Open Source.


----------



## mike_roh_soft (6 Juni 2008)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort!

JA das meinte ich mit "nichts mit den fertigen Clients anfangen können"!


Ich habe ein Verständnisproblem... immer wenn ich eine OpenSource Client downloade oder nur den Code aus den Internet kopiere brauche ich ja diese speziellen *.dll die wieder eine gewisse schnittstelle zum OPC Server darstellen oder?

Ich würde einfach gerne mal etwas VB.net code eingeben und eine Verbindung testen aber wie bekomme ich dann die Schnittstelle über die *.dll hin?

Uhhhh ganz schon harter Stoff für mich 

Gruß Mike


----------

